# Zeigt her euer RL



## Mastertrl (22. Oktober 2009)

Tja diesmal is die Umfrage etwas großer geworden...

Es geht grundsätzlich um  alles n bissl...

Danke schonmal an die, die sich die Zeit genommen haben, mit zu machen. Und bei denen, die kein Bock haben bedanke ich mich jetzt schon fürs nicht flamen ^^

have fun

Chris


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie gerade an solche Studien-Umfragen...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2009)

eine ganz wichtige Spalte fehlt aber noch in deiner Abfrage: Kinder ja/nein(Alter)
ich mach nur mit wenn für mein Sohn auch ne Spalte abfällt


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

Zeigt her euer RL

404 - not found 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Männlich
20
bei meinen Eltern (auch nur weil ich nicht ausziehn konnte weil ich mein kaupttes auto ersetzten musste FUUUUU!!!!)
single
keine Haustiere
Kombi
Angestellter
Metalindustrie
Lässig, Schwarz, Elegant, Rockig, Funktionell, Bequem, Schlampig
Bayern
"Standard" Handy, Mp3 Player, "Standart" PC, Playstation, Nintendo DS, Eine "Retro" Konsole 
24" Bildschirm und 42" LCD Fernseher
Metal, Rock, Punk, House 
Action, Abenteuer, Doku, Comedy, Romantic, Science fiction, Fantasy 
Shooter, Taktik, Strategie, Rollenspiele (offline), Rollenspiele (online)


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Oktober 2009)

Man wird alt. Das merkt man deutlich wenn man bei solchen Umfragen nicht mehr überall nur mit _"Mama und Papa"_ antworten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ich bis dato der älteste bin, ist mir aber selbst noch nicht passiert. Dürfte aber eher an der fast noch jüngfräulichen Umfrage liegen. 

Ich find diese Umfrage, hingegen den meisten anderen Umfragen, sehr interessant. Die Auswahl beim Geschlecht "beides" dürfte zwar für eine Komplettierung korrekt sein, würde ich aber entfernen um "Spassvotern" hier erst garkeine Chance zu geben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

männlich
15
bei den eltern oder sonstigen verwandten
single
2 katzen
fahrrad & bus
eltern
schule
schwarz,bequem,rockig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NRW
standard handy,mp3 player,standard pc
TFT PC monitor,röhrenfernsehr =/
metal & rock \m/
action,doku,comedy,horror,sciene-fiction,fantasy
shooter,taktik,strategie
muss ich noch drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Oktober 2009)

oha...jetzt bin ich wohl der Opa...mit meinen 34 Lenzen^^.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (22. Oktober 2009)

Hahha und nur Kerle haben bisher ihre Stimme abgeben, hahaha

Wir sind alle Nerds und werden es bleiben!


----------



## neo1986 (22. Oktober 2009)

Och nee ich hab beides angekreutzt... -.- kann irgent wer der biedes ist für mich männlich ankreuzen ich hab führ ihn/sie schon beides gemacht....


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

> Verliebt (in einer Beziehung!)
> Verlobt
> Verheiratet
> Geschieden
> Single


Hahaha, das ist der exakte durchschnittliche Verlauf einer Beziehung zwischen zwei Menschen im heutigen Europa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt noch Abstände von jeweils einem Jahr, dann passt das.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2009)

- Männlich
- 29
- eigenes Haus
- verheiratet
- ein süsses Töchterchen *schwärm*
- 2 Nervens..., äh Katzen
- anderes Fahrzeug (SuV? - ist das nen Tourer? keine Ahnung) und nen Kleinwagen (Ford Focus - ist das nen Kleinwagen? Mir war wie Golfklasse oder so nen Schmarrn)
- Angestellter
- Mischmasch aus "was anderes" (Finanzen) und Politik
- Lässig, Schwarz, Elegant, Funktionell, Bequem, Schlampig - je nach Situation
- Sonst. Europa -.-
- "Standard" Handy, "Standart" PC
- 21-22" TFT und beim Fernseher bin ich mir net sicher, schaue eigentlich nie. So n 10 jahre alter Riesenklotz halt.
- R&B, Rock, Punk, Klassik - komisch, ist aber tatsächlich so
- Action, Doku, Science fiction, Fantasy 
- Strategie, Rollenspiele (offline), Rollenspiele (online), Aufbau, Wirtschaft

---

Naja, alles nen bissl grob umritzt.


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

Männlich
23
Bei meinem Vater
Singel
Kein Haustier (hatte mal ne Katze)
Fahrrad und ÖV. Ich sollte endlich mal die Autoprüfung machen.
Angestellter, besser gesagt Zivi.
Komme aus der IT branche aber arbeite zur Zeit im Gesundheitswesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meistens Schwarz / Rockig. Schwarze Jeans, Lederjacke.
SChweizer
Smartphone, "Standart" PC
TFT 17 Zoll. Und ich habe noch s ein ganz alter Röhrenfernseher anno 1994
Rock, Metal, Klassik, Soundtrack
Action, Doku, Science fiction, Fantasy, Komödie, Abenteuer, Horror
Shooter, Strategie, Aufbau, Rollenspiele (offline), Rollenspiele (online)


----------



## Mastertrl (22. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> eine ganz wichtige Spalte fehlt aber noch in deiner Abfrage: Kinder ja/nein(Alter)
> ich mach nur mit wenn für mein Sohn auch ne Spalte abfällt



Hab noch "Kinder" mit dazu getan! Jetz kannste abstimmen *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Hab noch "Kinder" mit dazu getan! Jetz kannste abstimmen *g*


ach verdammt jetzt kann ich für meine 3 unehelichen kinder nicht mehra bstimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: kinder hätte man auch als haustiere angeben können *G*


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach verdammt jetzt kann ich für meine 3 unehelichen kinder nicht mehra bstimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ums mal mit Mittermeiers Worten zu sagen: Sag mal spinnst du? Eine Katze kannst du gegen die Wand werfen wenn sie schreit! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

Cool hier gibts nen Mann (oder ein "beides"), der seine Kleider selbst macht, sowas gibts selten. Ausser Knöpfe und Risse nähen kann ich nix wirklich ^^
Also wenn mal der harte Winter kommt inklusive Überschwemmung und Zombieapokalypse werd ich wohl erfrieren, da ich nicht stricken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich hier angebe was bei mir alles in der Wohnung steht ist die in einer Woche leer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Single
27
keine Haustiere (musste meinen Hund einschläfern seitdem nie wieder Haustiere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Männlich
Keine Kinder (zum Glück) 
EZK

Mehr verrate ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Du hättest noch nach der Blutgruppe fragen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

@ potpotom: yay Mittermeier ftw!!!

@ Davatar: also ich konnte mal häkeln zählt das dann auch?


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> @ potpotom: yay Mittermeier ftw!!!
> 
> @ Davatar: also ich konnte mal häkeln zählt das dann auch?



Lord das ist völlig uncool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Lord das ist völlig uncool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdammt das muss ich sofort aus meinem lebenslauf streichen

also ich konnte noch nie häkeln und stricken und sonst auch nichts...


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Oktober 2009)

Würde ja jetzt gerne meine 1 1/2 Kinder (eins da, eins unterwegs) mit einbringen, aber das geht 
nachträglich leider nicht......


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verdammt das muss ich sofort aus meinem lebenslauf streichen
> 
> also ich konnte noch nie häkeln und stricken und sonst auch nichts...



Na also geht doch. *keksreich*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Na also geht doch. *keksreich*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AIIIIN KECKS *freu*


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Würde ja jetzt gerne meine 1 1/2 Kinder (eins da, eins unterwegs) mit einbringen, aber das geht
> nachträglich leider nicht......



Ich dachte schon, du hast so eine Statistikfamilie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (1 1/2 Kinder)


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

ja die deutsche statistik

eine hälfte im kühlschrank und eine hälfte der nachbar und der depp dachte das wäre schweinebraten :/


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Hab noch "Kinder" mit dazu getan! Jetz kannste abstimmen *g*


ok,vielen dank.hab ich jetzt gemacht.find die interessant die Abstimmung,aber Sinn oder Unsinn des ganzen bleiben mir ein wenig verborgen...mist hab den Altersdurchschnitt gerade enorm hochgerissen...


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,vielen dank.hab ich jetzt gemacht.find die interessant die Abstimmung,aber Sinn oder Unsinn des ganzen bleiben mir ein wenig verborgen...mist hab den Altersdurchschnitt gerade enorm hochgerissen...


 
Den senken die Spassvoter schon wieder keine Panik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (22. Oktober 2009)

Über Sinn oder Unsinn musst du sir keine gedanken machen Shadow! Is einfach nur so damit man mal sieht was hier für leute rumspringen ^^

...und ausserdem liiiieeeebbbbeee ich Umfragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2009)

hab mal die meist genannten Antworten zusammengefasst um mir ein Durchschnittsbild der poster hier zu machen.
also männlich 17 Jahre, bei den Eltern wohnend. Single mit einer Katze.Die meisten fahren Fahrrad,sind Schüler und kommen zumeist schwarz gekleidet aus Nordrheinwestfalen.Sie benutzen ein Standardhandy und sitzen am 18 Zoll TFT Monitor am Standard PC udn spielen vermehrt online Rollenspiele. Sie schauen im Röhrenfernseher meistens Actionfilme udn hören überwiegend Rockmusik...
puh sind wir langweilig...


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab mal die meist genannten Antworten zusammengefasst um mir ein Durchschnittsbild der poster hier zu machen.
> also männlich 17 Jahre, bei den Eltern wohnend. Single mit einer Katze.Die meisten fahren Fahrrad,sind Schüler und kommen zumeist schwarz gekleidet aus Nordrheinwestfalen.Sie benutzen ein Standardhandy und sitzen am 18 Zoll TFT Monitor am Standard PC udn spielen vermehrt online Rollenspiele. Sie schauen im Röhrenfernseher meistens Actionfilme udn hören überwiegend Rockmusik...
> puh sind wir langweilig...


Muarr, da trifft kein einziger Punkt auf mich ^^ ...oh...naja ausser männlich ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (22. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gute Umfrage, schön umfangreich


----------



## Falathrim (22. Oktober 2009)

männlich
18
bei meinen Eltern
Single
Kein Haustier
Fahhradfahrer
Elterlicher Schmarotzer
Schüler
Lässig & Elegant
Niedersachse
Standardhandy & Desktop-PC
22" TFT
Sämtliche angegebenen Musikrichtungen
Shooter, Taktik(-shooter), Aufbaustrategie, Arcade, Offline-Rollenspiele
weiß ich noch nicht *g*
schätzungsweise 27...aber ich hab nicht weiter recherchiert und zumeist meine Handynummer gewechselt, wenn die verzweifelten Mädels angerufen haben...


----------



## neo1986 (22. Oktober 2009)

männlich
16
bei meinen Eltern
single
Katze
Fahrad....
Eltern
Schüler
k.a....
Rheinland Pfalz
Alles
22TFT
R.A.C
Alles was gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch alles was gut is...
0


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

-Männlich
-17
-Wohne bei meinen Eltern
-Vergeben
-Hund
-Fahre Bus, Fahrrad, Kleinwagen und Limousine
-Lebensunterhalt zahlen meine Eltern und fürs Taschengeld anreichern hab ich ein paar Minijobs
-Schule
-Lässig, Schwarz, Sportlich, Funktionell, Bequem
-NRW
-Standardhandy, iPod, xBox 360
-19" TFT, vor dem ich hier sitze und noch ne alten Kiste unten im Wohnzimmer, bald kommt ein eigener für meine 360
-Metal, Punk, Rock
-Action, Abenteuer, Dokus, Comedy, Romantik ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich hab Freundin, ich darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Horror, Science Fiction, Fantasy
-Shooter, Taktik, Aufbau, Strategie, Rollenspiele offline
-weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-jetzt noch keine, in der Zukunft aber zwei Töchter




> hab mal die meist genannten Antworten zusammengefasst um mir ein Durchschnittsbild der poster hier zu machen.
> also männlich 17 Jahre, bei den Eltern wohnend. Single mit einer Katze.Die meisten fahren Fahrrad,sind Schüler und kommen zumeist schwarz gekleidet aus Nordrheinwestfalen.Sie benutzen ein Standardhandy und sitzen am 18 Zoll TFT Monitor am Standard PC udn spielen vermehrt online Rollenspiele. Sie schauen im Röhrenfernseher meistens Actionfilme udn hören überwiegend Rockmusik...
> puh sind wir langweilig...



Mist...ich habe eine ziemlich hohe Übereinstimmung...das macht mir Angst...O.o...


----------



## Lekraan (22. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Zeigt her euer RL
> 
> 404 - not found
> 
> ...



*lachflash*


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> *-jetzt noch keine, in der Zukunft aber zwei Töchter*




Na dann streng dich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Na dann streng dich mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf dem besten Wege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Teil meines Lebens hat noch Zeit. Mit 17 muss das noch nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab mal die meist genannten Antworten zusammengefasst um mir ein Durchschnittsbild der poster hier zu machen.
> also männlich 17 Jahre, bei den Eltern wohnend. Single mit einer Katze.Die meisten fahren Fahrrad,sind Schüler und kommen zumeist schwarz gekleidet aus Nordrheinwestfalen.Sie benutzen ein Standardhandy und sitzen am 18 Zoll TFT Monitor am Standard PC udn spielen vermehrt online Rollenspiele. Sie schauen im Röhrenfernseher meistens Actionfilme udn hören überwiegend Rockmusik...
> puh sind wir langweilig...



vedammt O_o das bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis auf paar kleine punkte stimmt alles 
und was is daran langweilig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (22. Oktober 2009)

Zeit, mal wieder den Schnitt zu versauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Männlich (OK, das ist im Schnitt)
38-45: Genaugenommen 41,5
Eigene Wohnung
Single (und nur begrenzt beziehungstauglich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Keine Haustiere (Silberfischen und fieses Spinnengetier zählt nicht)
Fahrrad (zu geizig für ein Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Angestellter
Andere: Energieversorger (Und nein, mit Preisen habe ich nichts zu tun)
Funktioniell (was für mich eine andere Bezeichnung für "Mir wurst" ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Niedersachsen
PC, XBox (nix 360), PS2 und diverse Randgruppen-Konsolen
17" TFT am PC, Standard-Röhrenglotze im Wohnzimmer
Pop, Gothic, Rock, Punk
Action, Abenteuer, Science-Fiction
MMOs
Nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Kinder (bisher garantiert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gamerhenne (23. Oktober 2009)

ich bin alt.. und offensichtlich ziemlich durchschnittlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vedammt O_o das bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja,vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben mit langweilig,aber ein Jugendlicher der zu Hause bei Eltern wohnt,Fahrrad fährt,ein Standardhandy besitzt udn am Standard pC rollenspiele spielt ist nun mal nich so der Geheimagententyp


----------



## Tymion (23. Oktober 2009)

Männlich
17
Eltern
Single
3 Hasen/Kaninchen (kA was das genau ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Fahrrad (siehe Alter, noch kein eigenes Auto fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
(Angestellter ? ich bin Azubi kA unter welche Kategorie das fällt)
Lebensunterhalt durch die Ausbildung
Ausbildung
Lässig, Bequem, Schlampig je nachdem^^
NRW
Handy, PC und Mp3
24" TFT
Pop, Rock, Hip Hop, Sonstiges (eigentlich fast alles)
Action, Abenteuer, Commedy
Taktik, Strategie und MMO online
Find ich gut^^
keine (Siehe Alter^^)

JUHU es Leben die männlichen Jugendlichen Singles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Oktober 2009)

- Männlich
- 21
- zur Miete im Wohnheim (2 Zimmer Apartment)
- Single (frei, aber allein)
- fahre einen Renault Clio
- Student (Biologie B.Sc.)
- Lässig, Schwarz, Elegant, Funktionell, Bequem
- Wohnhaft derzeit in Braunschweig, Niedersachsen
- "Standard" Handy, "Standart" PC
- 21-22" TFT
- Metal, Gothic, Rock und natürlich "sonstiges"^^
- Action, Science fiction, Fantasy, Horror, Indipendent
- Strategie, Rollenspiele (offline), Rollenspiele (online), Aufbau und Shooter

Es fehlen allerdings ein paar externe Hobbys in der Umfrage. Ich spiel zum Beispiel gern Warhammer TTop/Rollenspiel, gehe ins Fitness Center und feiere viel mit Leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben mit langweilig,aber ein Jugendlicher der zu Hause bei Eltern wohnt,Fahrrad fährt,ein Standardhandy besitzt udn am Standard pC rollenspiele spielt ist nun mal nich so der Geheimagententyp


Sicher?
Ich bin jugendlich, wohne zuhause, fahre Fahrrad, habe ein Standardhandy, spiele am normalen PC Rollespiele, bin nebenbei politisch aktiv, treffe mich häufig mit Freunden, kann mich gut in Gruppen integrieren...aber verdammt, ich bin zu groß für nen Geheimagenten (und sehe einfach zu auffällig gut aus :>) -.-

Okay, du hast Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (25. Oktober 2009)

Einziger aus Hamburg nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (25. Oktober 2009)

wo sind denn die ganzen frauen hin...... bin bis jetzt eine der beiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten alle recht durchschnittlich, da unterscheide ich mich kaum von den männlichen "kollegen" hier. naja bis auf das alter vielleicht, gehöhre mit über 30 schon zu der etwas älteren generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja 2 süße mädels rennen bei mir auch noch durch die wohnung, aber nichts für euch, dafür sind sie doch noch etwas zu jung mit 3 und 6 jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und ansich finde ich umfragen recht nett, aber die hier ist doch sehr umfangreich und im ersten moment etwas unübersichtlich ^^


----------



## Deanne (25. Oktober 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> wo sind denn die ganzen frauen hin...... bin bis jetzt eine der beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, wie erwartet sind wir relativ wenig vertreten. Aber immerhin sind es jetzt schon 9.

- Weiblich, 23, vergeben
- Wohne noch bei meinen Eltern, bin aber auf der Suche
- Zur Uni fahr ich mit den Öffentlichen, ansonsten mit Papas Audi
- Studentin (LA GyGe Germanistik, Geschichte und Sowi)
- Lässig, bequem
- Finanziert von den Eltern, gebe aber nebenbei Nachhilfe
- Lebe momentan in Duisburg (NRW), möchte aber demnächst nach Düsseldorf ziehen
- Smartphone, ipod touch, ipod nano, Wii, PS2, PSP, Nintendo DS, Notebook
- Keine Ahnung, aber mein zumindest mein Fernseher ist schon was älter
- Metal, Rock, gerne aber auch Skate-Punk
- Horror, Dokumentation, Comedy
- Shooter, Rollenspiele (online und offline)


----------



## Cørradø (25. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...,aber ein Jugendlicher der zu Hause bei Eltern wohnt,Fahrrad fährt,ein Standardhandy besitzt udn am Standard pC rollenspiele spielt ist nun mal nich so der Geheimagententyp


*episches* Zitat! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"zeigt her euer Reallife" und dann werden Sachen gefragt wie "was für Filme schaust du", "was für Spiele spielst du" ... *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist trotzdem interessant, keine Frage! 
v.a. bestätigts mal wieder sämtliche Clichees. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (25. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> *episches* Zitat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, zeigt euer Reallife, dann steht: "Wie siehts mit Bildschirmen und Fernsehen aus?"^^ So real ist die Welt im Bildschirm ja nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (25. Oktober 2009)

HipHop und andere lässige Markenkleidung,DnB/Minimal/HipHop/Jungle, Single, noch 17 -> wohne bei den Eltern,Schüler... mehr gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ums mal mit Mittermeiers Worten zu sagen: Sag mal spinnst du? Eine Katze kannst du gegen die Wand werfen wenn sie schreit!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nen kind auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur dann kommt die polizei :/
18 und wie viele wohn ich zuhaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist am schönsten und am billigsten und atm verliebt 
und kind zum glück noch nicht (zum glück hat man pillen und co erfunden .. DANKE !!)

nur lustig find ich ja ne rl frage und dann sind da "welche spiele spielst du" ...

phail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (26. Oktober 2009)

Find ich echt cool dass schon so viele abgestimmt haben!

So hat man mal ne bissl bessere Vorstellung davon, mit welchen Leuten man hier so zu tun hat.

Ich bin schon wieder am Überlegen was für ne Umfrage ich als nächstes machen könnte. ;-)


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Lebe momentan in Duisburg (NRW), möchte aber demnächst nach Düsseldorf ziehen


Cool, Shimanskis Heimat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

nur 12 frauen und 2 spaßvögel Oo


----------

